# Weekly competition 2011-20



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F R2 F R' F R' U F U
*2. *F2 R' F' R F' R U F2 U
*3. *U2 R' U' F2 U' R F' R' F'
*4. *F2 U R U' F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
*5. *F R U R2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D U2 F L B2 U2 R2 D' U L' D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 R' U'
*2. *B L' D' B' L' R U F D2 B2 F2 R' F2 D F' D2 R F
*3. *F' U R D2 L B F L2 R U2 F' R2 B D B' L B2 U
*4. *R U L F' D R' B2 L2 F' D' U2 B' D' F2 D U2 R U'
*5. *F2 U R' D2 B2 L R2 D U' L2 F' U' R2 B2 U' R' U2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw R Uw L2 F' R' Fw U Fw L' U' B' F2 L2 Fw' L2 R D' Uw2 L' D2 Uw2 U F U B2 D L' R B' Uw2 B' L2 F2 Rw' R F2 Uw2 R2 U2
*2. *U' F2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw R D L2 F' Uw' L' R2 B' R Uw' L' Rw R' F2 L Fw2 Rw' B' Uw2 Fw D Uw2 R2 U' F L2 Rw2 R' F' Uw' B2 Rw'
*3. *F D2 L2 Rw Uw' B2 Fw' Uw Fw R' D' Uw R2 Uw' B2 F' L2 Fw F2 D' L Rw R2 B2 D F2 Rw2 U L' Fw2 D2 F D R Uw R' Uw' Rw' D L2
*4. *D2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U B' Uw2 L' R Uw' L' R2 B' Fw' F R2 U Fw D2 L' D' U' Fw' F' R U Fw L B2 F D2 B2 Uw2 F' Rw Uw' Rw2 B' R2 B'
*5. *Fw' F D' B Fw2 F Rw2 U B Fw' R' Uw U' L U' L' Rw R' Uw2 L D' F D2 Uw Fw' L2 Rw Uw' F L Fw2 F' U2 Fw2 Uw L2 Uw2 B Fw' D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' Dw Fw F R2 Bw2 D U2 Rw2 R' D2 B2 F' Lw Rw Dw' U2 Fw' Dw L' Fw2 F2 R' Fw' Lw' R2 Dw Uw2 U L' F' L2 F' R2 U' L' D2 R' Uw' U2 L B R2 F U Bw2 Uw2 L Rw B' D' Rw2 B Lw2 Rw R D' Fw2 Dw Uw2
*2. *Fw2 R U2 Fw' L D Fw L' Bw2 Dw' Lw Dw' Lw Bw2 F L' Bw2 U Bw' Dw Bw2 Lw' B2 U F' D2 Lw Rw' R' U Fw2 D' B2 F2 Uw' R2 D2 Dw' Uw' Rw D' Fw F L Rw2 B2 Fw F2 D2 F R' Uw' R U' Lw' Rw' Fw' Lw' F' L
*3. *Rw' Bw' Fw Rw' B' U Lw B' D Uw2 Lw2 Bw D' Fw Uw2 Lw2 Bw Fw Uw2 Lw2 Rw U2 L2 Uw L2 Rw' R' Bw' L' D2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Lw2 Fw' Rw' Fw Rw Uw2 U2 Lw F L' U L2 Rw' B L Dw2 B' Uw L2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 L' B2 Fw' F' Dw
*4. *F2 D Uw' U2 Bw' D2 U2 L F' D2 U' B2 Fw' F2 Uw Lw' Bw' F2 U' Bw' D' Dw U Bw R2 Fw2 Lw' D Dw' B2 R B Rw2 B' Bw2 Uw Bw Fw' R' D2 L' D U B F' R Dw2 Fw D Dw2 Uw2 U Bw' Fw L2 D2 L Lw D2 U2
*5. *F L2 R2 U' L2 Lw2 D2 F2 R Fw U2 B Uw' U' F2 U' R Uw2 B' R Fw' Rw R Dw2 L2 U2 Fw' U' Fw' Uw2 U' R2 Dw' Lw Rw D2 U Rw D2 L' R' Dw Lw Rw2 Fw Rw R2 Uw U Rw2 U2 Rw2 R' D Lw R' D' L' R' U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F 2F 3U 3R2 D 3U' 2U 2B2 L2 B2 3R R D2 3U2 2L' B' 2B2 F' L' R2 2D' 2U2 2F L2 2B 2F' L2 2L' R 3U 2U L' 2F' L2 F' D2 3U' 2B2 F2 D' 2D 3F2 3U' 2L' 3U2 B2 F U 3F' 2F' 2L2 D2 2D2 3F' F2 3U2 2R' R' 2D F' 2L 3R' 2B 2D' U 2F U B 2B 3F' 2L F2 2L D B2 D' 2B' 3F2 3R' R2
*2. *F R' B2 3R2 F' 2D' R 3U R B 3F2 2F 2L2 2D 3U 2B 3U2 3F' 2R' 2F2 F D 2F2 F 3U2 U B 2F' 2R 2F F' U 2L B2 U2 L' 2L 2F2 3R B 2F2 2L' U 2R' R' 2B2 2D2 R' B2 R' B2 2U' 3R' U2 3R2 2R2 2U' B 2U2 2L' U 2B 3R 2B2 2U 3F' U2 2B F' 2D' R' 2D' B2 2B' 2F2 3U2 3R 2R 3U 2U'
*3. *3U' U 2L2 B2 2B' L' 2U2 3F D2 2L B2 3F' 2L 2U' 2B 2F' F 3R' U' 2R2 B' 3F2 2L F2 3R' B2 2B' 2F' F2 L' F' R' B2 2D 2U' B 3R2 2D 3R' B 2B2 3F L2 3R R2 B 2F L2 3R 2R R2 U' L 2L2 2R B' 3R D 3R' R2 3U2 L' 2F' 2L 2R 2F' L' 2R2 3F2 2D B' D 2L F2 D2 2L2 U' 3F' R B
*4. *2B2 2D L2 F2 2D F U 2R D' L2 3F' F U' 2B2 R2 U' 3R2 2R' 2D 2U U 2F2 L' 2F' L' B2 2R' 2B 3R D2 2U' B 2L2 R 3F' U' 3F' F' 2U' L2 D2 2R R 2U2 2F' U2 2F F2 2U2 3R' 2B2 F' 2R' 3U 2U2 2L 2U 2L' 2D 3R' R 3F2 3U 2R 3F2 2L' 2R' R' 3F2 2L R' B2 2U' U 2B' 2F' 2R B' 2B2 F'
*5. *3U' U' 2F2 3U' 3F2 2L2 D2 B2 3F F 2R2 2D 3U B' 3U' 2U' 2B2 3F2 3R' R' F' L' R 2B' 3F' D U 2F 2D' 2U2 R' 2D 3U 2B' D' 3R' 2F L 2L' 3R' B2 2U L' U' 2B' 2F' F' U 2B' 2R' B' L' B2 2B2 F2 D' L2 F' D' 2F R2 2F 2D' 3R' 2B' R 2D2 3U2 3F2 2F' D' 2L' 3U' 2L2 R' D2 2L 2U' 2B' D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D 3D' B 3F 3U 3F' 2F 2U' 3R' 2U2 2L2 3R' 3U' U2 F 3R' D2 2U2 3F' 2F2 2D 2B2 3R2 B2 3B2 3F' 3U' 2B' 2U R2 2B 3B2 3D' 3B' F2 U' B' 2F2 2R 3D2 3F2 2R' 2F' 3L' 3R2 U' 2L' 3D 3U F' 3L' 2B2 2L 2B' L B2 2B 3D 2B2 2F' U2 3L' 2D' 2U2 3L D 3U' 3R R B2 3U' 2L 2R 3B 2F F2 L 2F' 2R' 3B F 2L 3R R' 3F 2U 2L D 3U F' 3R' R' D 2L2 3D' 3U' 3B2 R 3D' U2
*2. *D 3R R B' 3D 2B2 3F2 2F' F L2 D2 3B2 3F2 D2 F' 3L' 3B2 2L2 2R' R B F R2 3U' R' B 2F' F2 L' B' 3R 2R2 R2 2F 3U2 L R' 2U2 U' 3L' 2R2 R 3D' 3U2 2R' B2 D' R 2D B2 2B L' 3L 2R' 3B2 F2 3L' 3U B' 3B F2 3U 2U' B' 3L 2F 3D' U F 3D U' B 3R U2 3R B2 3R2 3U' R 3F L' R 2B 3R2 D' 2L' B 2B' F' D' 3F 2F' 2R 3D 2B' 2F U 3B2 F' 2U2
*3. *F2 2L2 D 3R2 U' 3R 2U2 L2 2L 2R2 R' D U2 2L 2D' 2R D2 3B2 D2 3D 3U 2U' 3L D' 2F F2 3U2 2L' R 2F 3U' 3B2 U B' 3L' 3B' F2 3L R2 D2 3D2 U' B2 3D' 3U2 2R R' U' 3L' 2D2 3R2 U2 3B2 2F 3L' 2B' 3L2 3R' R2 B2 2L' 2R R 3F D' 3U2 2U 3B' 3R2 R 2F2 3U 2U2 3L2 2U 3F' 2U B2 D2 2L 3L D2 2D 3L2 3D 3L F' 2U2 3L' 2R2 3D L2 3F2 D' 2F 2L 2F R2 3B2 F'
*4. *2D' 2F' D2 2U2 B 2L2 3D' 2L2 2U 3L D' L' 2L R2 2B2 3U' 3B' 2U 3L2 3D 2R' 3B2 F2 2L' U2 3B' 3L U2 3L2 U 3B 2F D2 2R 3B2 L2 D 2D2 B 3F 3R' D2 3D2 2R' R' 3F L 3L2 3R2 3F' 3U2 2B2 3R 2R' 2B U2 3R2 3F L' R F2 L R' 3B2 F' 3L2 F 3L' 2B 2R R 2U2 2B 3U' B' 3L' 3F' U' 2L2 R2 3F D 3L' 3D 3U U' 2L2 3L2 2R2 3F' 2U 3L' 2F' D2 2L 2F' 2R 3F2 3R' 2B
*5. *2U' F' R2 D 3L' 3R2 3F2 3L2 2D 3D R F2 2R2 3D2 L2 3R2 D' 2D 2L' B F U 2F' F2 2U 2F' 3U 3L' 3D 3F 3U 3B F 3L2 3D2 2B2 2R2 3D2 2B' 2R2 3F' 3L2 F 2D2 3B' 3D 3R 3B2 3F2 3R 2R R2 D2 2D2 2B' 3B' 3F 2U' L R2 2U 3F2 2D2 3U' F U2 2L' 2R2 B2 2B 2U' 2R 3D2 U' 3B' R' 2D2 2L R' 2U' R 2U2 3B' 2F L' 2F' U' 2L' 3U2 3L' 2U2 2R' 2U F2 3L' U' F' D U' F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U F R' F U2 R' U2
*2. *F' U R' U R2 F U' R' U
*3. *F R' U R2 U R F2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B L R D' B2 L F' R' D2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F R
*2. *D' B' D2 R' F' R' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' R D L
*3. *B' F' L U2 B' U F2 R D' L2 D2 U F' D' B U' L2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 R2 Uw F R' D2 Uw U' L' U L2 Uw' L' Rw2 F R' Fw' R2 B Fw' L2 Rw Uw2 R' B2 U' Rw U L Rw R' B2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D' L' B' F'
*2. *Fw2 F' Rw2 F' L Rw2 R D' U B' F2 D' Fw' L' R Uw R D' U2 B' Rw Uw2 Fw' Rw' B' L2 R Uw F R F Uw2 Fw R' D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw U L2
*3. *B' F' D2 Fw2 L D2 F2 D2 Uw2 U' Rw R2 B' D Fw F R2 Uw' L2 D U B L Rw2 B D' B U Fw2 U2 L' Rw R' Fw' R2 B L2 B' U B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Lw Rw Bw' U2 B' F L Lw2 B2 Fw U' L Bw2 D Uw Bw Fw2 L' Uw U2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw' B Fw Dw' Lw R' F2 Rw Fw Dw2 Fw Dw R' Bw2 Fw2 D F2 D2 Lw' F Lw' Fw2 Lw' Fw' F2 L2 Lw2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 F' D2 Dw' Uw2 L' Dw' F
*2. *D' Dw' R' B Bw2 D Dw' Uw' Bw2 L Uw Fw' Rw' Dw' L B2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 D Dw Uw U2 R Bw' F2 Uw2 L' Rw D Dw' Uw B Uw U F' Uw2 Bw Dw' U L' Bw2 Dw Uw2 L Dw2 Lw' D Uw Lw2 Rw Bw2 Lw U' B F' L2 Dw2 B Bw'
*3. *U L Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw' Dw' U Fw' L Fw' D2 U Fw' L2 Rw R U' Rw' Bw Dw' Lw Uw' R2 Fw L' Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw' L U' L2 Dw' B U' L' Lw' Rw Bw2 Uw2 Bw' D2 Lw' U2 L D2 Rw B' Dw' Uw2 F2 Dw' B2 Dw R D2 Dw Bw2 L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 2D 3F D 2D 3R' B L 2B' 3F2 2U' 2L' 2D2 2B' F D2 2B 3F2 2F2 R2 B' 3U 2B2 3F 2F' F2 3U' 2L' 3R2 D 3U U2 2R' R' 2F L2 3R' R' B R U2 L2 2L' 3R' 2R2 2U 2R2 2F' 2D' 2F 3R 3U' 3F 2U' F2 2L2 D 3U2 2U U' 3R U' 2F L' U 2R2 R2 B' 2F2 3R B 2B2 2D' F' 3R2 2R 3F' 2D2 2R2 3F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2B 3F' F2 D' 2U' 2B' R2 3U' U' 3L' 2B 2L2 3D2 L2 2L2 R' 2B' 2D2 L2 3L R2 3U 2F 3U' 2F' U2 3B' D U' B' 2B' D2 F2 L 3L' 3R D2 R D' 3D 2F 3L' 3U2 2R' 2U' 3L2 3B2 2U2 3B 2F' F2 U 3B 3L 2B2 F 2D' 3U2 R' 2F2 3U B 2B L2 2L 3R2 R 2D 2L2 R' 3F2 2D' 3U2 3L 2F' 3U F' D B2 2F2 2R 3U' B 3F 2F 3L 3F' 3D2 U' 2B' 3F' L D2 U' R 3U2 2U L' 3B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U' L F L F' L' D2 L F2 U' L2 B2 R' U' F2 R
*2. *R D' L D B L2 D2 U' L' R D F U' F' U L U2 R'
*3. *B2 D' U L D F' L' B' U' B2 U2 L U2 L R F2 L U2
*4. *B F2 L2 U' R' B2 D U B' D L2 R F2 L F L' F2 U'
*5. *B' R' F' R U R2 D' R' U F' R' B2 D2 U B' U' F2 R'
*6. *D' B' D' L2 R U' F' L' F U2 F' L2 B' R' B2 R U R'
*7. *D L U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L D2 L2 U2 L U B2 F' D' U2
*8. *R F D L' F' D' L D U' R B' U F2 U2 B' U' F2 R2
*9. *F2 R' F D B' D2 R' D2 U B' U' L B' D' B' D F'
*10. *L2 F' D' L' B L2 R D L' R2 D B' F2 D' R B2 U' R'
*11. *D2 L U R2 D B' U2 B' U2 L' D2 L2 F' R2 B D' U2 R
*12. *L2 D' U R' D' U L' D' L D' L U' L2 B' R' U' L' R U'
*13. *L' U F' U F2 R B' D2 B F D R F2 U2 B' D2 U2 R'
*14. *D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R' F D U2 B' U' L' R2 B2 U B2 F2 U'
*15. *F2 U R D2 B2 L' R2 B' R B F' D' L2 D2 L F' D U2
*16. *D2 U' L F L2 B' D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U B' U B2 L2 F
*17. *B F' D2 U' L D2 U' F' R B' F' U B2 D U2 F D U
*18. *B D R D L' R F L' U' R2 D B F' L B R F2 R
*19. *L' U2 L' D L' B' R' F' D2 L2 D2 F2 D L D' B2 F U'
*20. *R2 B F' R2 F2 L B D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 B' D B R2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L D' U' R B2 R2 B' D B2 L2 B F' U2
*2. *F' R2 B' R2 D R2 F2 U2 R D2 R F' U' R2 F2 U' F'
*3. *B' D2 U2 L B L2 U' F' D L B2 L2 R' B' L' B2 R' F
*4. *F2 D' F2 L' B' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R' B U' B F2 L' D2 U'
*5. *U2 F' U' R2 U2 B2 R' U' R' D L R B D2 B F' R' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F' R2 B' F2 R' U2 B2 D L2 B2 R D L' B F' L2 U
*2. *R2 U B' U2 R' D' B D L' R' F2 L2 R U2 B F' U R
*3. *R2 D' L' R D L' D' L' D U2 F2 L2 B' R' D2 R2 D' U'
*4. *D U' L R' F2 D F2 U B D' R' F U' B R' B R U
*5. *U' R2 F2 L' U' B' L2 F U' B' L' B U' L' D' R2 B2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B2 F R D2 R2 U B' F' U' R B L' F' U2 L2 D R'
*2. *L2 B' D' R2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 L' D' U' F2 L2 F' L2 R
*3. *F' U B2 R2 B' D' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' B' F' D R' D' U
*4. *B2 D U L' U2 B' L' D2 F L D2 L' F' R U' F2 D
*5. *D2 B2 F U' L B' R' F D U' L U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D L U' F' L D' L' R' U R2 F2 L' F L R U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 F2 R'
*3. *D' R2 U F2 R U2 L D2 F' U B' D U2 B F' D' F' U
*4. *L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 R2 D Rw2 Fw' D' Uw' B' Rw R B2 L2 Rw B' Fw' F' D Rw' Uw2 B' F2 L U' B2 F Rw' U Fw2 L2 B L Fw2 L Rw F' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' F R' F' U R2 F'
*3. *D F2 L' F' R U2 B2 R2 B L2 R' F' R' U2 R B2 D' U'
*4. *D Rw R Fw F' Uw Rw' U2 L Uw2 U F2 L2 B2 Fw R' F' D' Fw R2 Fw' R2 Fw2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' U2 R' D' L B' L2 B2 D2 Uw U L R2 Uw2
*5. *Fw2 D U2 Rw' Fw D B' L Fw' F2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 D Uw2 Fw Rw2 R' D2 Rw B2 Lw Bw2 D Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw' F Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw Fw' Rw' R2 U2 Fw2 D' Rw R' Uw Rw' U Lw Rw B2 R' Uw L2 D2 B' Bw2 U2 Fw2 D' L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' L U' R' U R' B r u'
*2. *U B' U L' U' B' L U r b
*3. *L U' R B' L' B U L' l' u'
*4. *L U' R' B R B R B' l r' b'
*5. *L' B' U' L R U' B b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,6) (0,2) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,5) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,3) (-5,0) (-1,3) (6,0) (3,5) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,3)
*2. *(0,0) (3,-3) (-3,0) (0,5) (1,3) (0,5) (6,4) (0,2) (-5,3) (6,0) (6,5) (0,4) (3,2) (0,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (3,0) (6,3) (-5,5) (0,3) (2,0) (6,4) (-3,3) (3,1) (0,2) (1,0) (2,3) (-3,0)
*4. *(0,0) (0,-3) (0,3) (4,2) (-2,0) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (1,4) (0,2) (2,0) (3,2) (6,2) (-2,1) (4,3) (-2,2) (-2,5) (0,0)
*5. *(4,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (2,1) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,0) (-2,2) (6,2) (-4,2) (4,0) (2,4) (0,2) (1,4)

*Skewb*
*1. *F' L F' L' R' B L' R' B L F L F R' B F' B F' B R L' B L' B L'
*2. *L F L' B L' F L' B L' B L F R B' L' R' L' R' F' L F R L' B' R'
*3. *F R' F' B' R B' L' F R' F' B R B' F R B R' B' F R' F R B' L B'
*4. *B' L F' R F L R' L F B' F' R L R' F R B' R' F' L' B F' R' L R'
*5. *L F L R B R L' F R L B R' L' B F B F B F' R B L B' R' L'


----------



## Sa967St (May 13, 2011)

Skewb: 7.27, 8.19, (6.13), (8.66), 6.13=> 7.20

FMC: 41


Spoiler



solution: U' B' U' B2 U' z2 U2 F2 L' F' y' R' F L' U L U' R U F' U F R' F R F' y R U R' U R U2 R' y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U R2

2x2x2 block: U' B' U' B2 U'
building a 2x1x1: z2 U2 F2 
ONVM I see something else: L' F' y' 
cross edge and the pair: R' F L' U L U' R
last F2L edge + LLEO: U F' U F R' F R F'
OCLL: y R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
AUF and an R2: U R2


----------



## Evan Liu (May 13, 2011)

*2x2:* (6.69) (4.45) 4.92 4.69 4.95 => 4.85

*3x3:* (15.16) (12.77) 13.68 14.06 13.04 => 13.59

*4x4:* 54.93 (51.23) 54.35 (1:00.67) 56.39 => 55.22
Comment: My lubix x-cube is simply _amazing_. New PB avg5. 

*5x5:* 2:43.08 2:34.07 2:27.35 (2:27.04) (2:43.20) => 2:34.83

*6x6:* (5:26.96) 5:45.56 5:29.74 (5:50.18) 5:28.84 => 5:34.71

*2x2 BLD:* 11.82 DNF DNF => 11.82

*3x3 OH:* (24.07) (36.86) 25.78 29.17 33.25 => 29.40

*3x3 MTS:* (59.97) 1:19.52 1:01.12 1:15.44 (1:20.03) => 1:12.03

*2-4 Relay:* 1:23.95

*2-5 Relay:* 4:15.48

*Magic:* (1.20) 1.35 1.33 (3.35) 1.20 => 1.29

*Master Magic:* (2.48) (DNF) 2.75 2.51 2.61 => 2.62
Comment: PB Single 

*Clock:* (13.25) 13.52 13.69 (14.21) 13.30 => 13.50

*Megaminx:* 1:59.52 (2:14.18) 1:59.77 1:56.85 (1:54.27) => 1:58.71

*Pyraminx:* (11.76) 5.70 7.40 9.54 (5.51) => 7.55

*Square-1:* 33.45 (DNF) (28.53) 33.66 40.99 => 36.03

*3x3 FM:* 34


Spoiler



X-cross: z2 y' F2 R' U F' L' F D F'
F2L#2: U2 R' U' R
F2L#3: U R' F R F'
F2L#4: d2 R' U' R d' F R' F' R
OLL: r' U2 R U R' U r
PLL: U'


----------



## masteranders1 (May 14, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 6.40, 4.65, 5.59, 8.59, 5.15 = 5.71 avg5
Comment: Finally sub6...
*3x3x3:* 17.86, 18.30, 19.34, 17.09+, 20.59 = 18.50 avg5
Comment: Meh. Average, but I don't feel like it's good or at least ok for some reason.
*4x4x4:* 1:25.78, 1:11.33, 1:22.91, 1:22.61, 1:17.06 = 1:20.86 avg5
Comment: Awww, wanted sub80.
*3x3x3 OH:* 42.83, 44.19, 33.83, 35.03, 47.40 = 40.68 avg5
Comment: Good, I don't really practice OH. 
*2-4 relay:* 1:57.33
Comment: sub2 is decent for me, don't do relays ever except for weekly comps.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 14, 2011)

2x2: 3.87, (4.49), 3.35, 4.13, (2.86) => 3.78
3x3: 11.53, (12.79), 11.38, 10.82, (10.62) => 11.24
4x4: (46.17), 47.26, 51.55, 55.63, (58.84) => 51.48
5x5: 1:58.74, (2:10.49), 2:08.19, (1:48.29), 1:52.02 => 1.59.65
OH: 23.37, (25.29), (21.22), 22.10, 21.75 => 22.41
234 relay: 1:05.83
2345 relay: 2:39.87


----------



## Xishem (May 14, 2011)

Xishem:

*2x2x2*: 5.46, 6.44, 6.54, 4.89, 9.80 = *6.15*
*3x3x3*: 19.95, 21.15, 25.72, 15.13, 16.13 = *19.08*
Comment: Horrid. I struggled in the beginning, but I managed to pick up the slack in the last two solves.
*4x4x4*: 1:32.11, 1:32.97, 1:40.29, 1:26.00, 1:24.49 = *1:30.36*
Comment: Edge pairing was good on the last two. PB Ao5.
*5x5x5*: DNF, 3:47.09, 4:21.71, 4:52.71, 4:35.12 = *4:36.51*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [30.21], DNF [32.85], 38.22 = *38.22*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:45.56], 4:51.04, DNF [4:02.54] = *4:51.05*
Comment: Really, _really_ bad. The first one was off by a 3-cycle of corners, the second one had ridiculous edges, and I messed up edge memo the first time through on the third. It was off by a 3-cycle of edges.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 37:30.88, DNF [45:00.58], DNF [27:59.11] = *37:30.88*
Comment: My first full attempt at 4BLD got me a success. Using freestyles comms for centers and wings, and it takes me anywhere from 10s-1m to see some of the comms.  I need to work on that.
*3x3x3 MBLD*: 1/2 in 8:28.86 = *0 points in 8:28.86*
*3x3x3 OH*: 34.80, 36.32, 34.81, 30.79, 50.56 = *35.31*
*3x3x3 MTS* : 1:44.79, 1:26.12, 2:08.03, 1:17.02, 1:39.93+ = *1:36.95*
*2-4 Relay*: *1:57.83* [OP]
Comment: My first sub-2, and it was even double parity.
*2-5 Relay*: *7:57.37*
Comment: This absolutely laughable. 4x4 was like 2:30 or something ridiculous.
*Square-1*: 40.59, 1:10.52 [P], 37.36, 1:08.48 [P], 42.80 = *50.63*
Comment: Funny low-high-low-high-low pattern. PB Ao5, though.
*Skewb*: 26.60, 21.13, 38.27, 13.52, 23.86 = *23.86*
Comment: I should practice skewb more. It's fun.


----------



## tozies24 (May 14, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.66, (6.04), 7.69, 8.16, (9.17) ==>>*7.84*
*3x3:* (26.05), (20.84), 22.23, 22.21, 21.93 ==>> *22.13*
*4x4:* 1:59.59, (1:47.02), 2:10.70, 1:58.55, (2:39.18) ==>> *2:02.94*
*5x5:* 3:41.32, 4:47.77, (3:13.41), (5:30.78), 3:47.32 ==>> *4:05.47*
*7x7:* 9:10.37, 8:41.29, 9:49.76, (9:53.56), (8:28.90) ==>> *9:13.81*
*2-4 Relay:* *2:29.28*
*2-5 Relay:* *6:55.67*

I guess practicing 3x3 helps my 2x2 a lot  lol. PB on the 5x5, but also got a solve over 5. Probably shouldn't solve while watching a movie, it messes your algorithms up.
Looks like the only consistant puzzle of the week was the 3x3.


----------



## y235 (May 14, 2011)

2X2:
3x3: 20.18, 21.48, 25.91, (20.08), (DNS) ==> 22.52
could be better eithout that DNS.
3x3 OH: (1:03.67), 48.12, (43.06), 51.65, 47.14 ==> 48.97
4x4:
Megaminx:
2-4 Relay:

FMC:


----------



## James Ludlow (May 14, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

_2x2_ - 5.05 5.80 7.00 4.44 6.93 = *5.93* _Comment - 4/5 ridiculously easy ortega solves._
_3x3_ - 16.40 18.51 19.21 21.98 19.26 = *18.99* _Comment - My usual 4LLL consistency shining through here._
_4x4_ - 1.10.04 1.14.30 1.14.37 1.23.84 1.06.78 = *1.12.90* _Comment - unsure of 4th._
_5x5_ - 2.17.65 2.05.25 2.14.21 2.11.46 1.51.01 = *2.10.31* _Comment - Nice nice nice on 5th. Nothing in particular stood out for me on this solve, although the last 4edges seemed incredibly quick._
_6x6_ - 3.22.29 3.53.50 3.42.66 3.45.50 3.46.77 = *3.44.98*
_7x7_ - 6.03.83 6.04.83 5.39.10 5.51.10 6.02.11 = *5.59.01* _Comment - barely sub6. I was hoping for a little better, as this followed on immediately from a 5.45mean3 from the 7x7 thread._
_3x3 OH_ - 42.54 40.19 54.54 51.52 41.25 = *45.10* _Comment - Did wrong PLL on 3rd and just a bad solve on 4th._
_3x3 Feet_ - 8.03.26 7.32.63 7.01.44 6.45.32 DNS = *7.32.44*
_3x3 MTS_ - 1.07.28 1.33.02 1.18.98 1.16.32 1.20.82 = *1.18.71*
_FMC_ - *50*


Spoiler



R2 F' U R2 D R z2
U2 F' U F U2 F U R' F' U2 R
U' B' U2 B U2 B' U' B
U' R' U' R U' R B' R' B y'
B z R U R' U' B' z'
R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 U'


_2-4 Relay_ - *1.48.80*
_2-5 Relay_ - *3.55.13*
_Magic_ - 2.40 4.73 1.67 1.58 2.99 = *2.34*
_Master Magic_ - 2.61 2.60 2.56 4.52+ 2.68 = *2.63*
_Clock_ - 16.25 15.50 13.68 14.50 16.28 = *15.42*
_Megaminx_ - 2.11.96 2.11.14 2.28.09 2.29.67 2.09.50 = *2.17.06* _Comment - 3 and 4 didn't feel any worse than the rest, but seemingly they were._
_Pyraminx_ - 21.40 17.10 14.38 16.81 13.84 = *16.10*
_Square1_ - 1.03.61 53.01 2.05.39 1.23.60 1.06.52 = *1.11.24* _Comment - Pop on 3rd._
_Skewb_ - 32.69 DNF 27.32 30.23 33.26 = *32.06*

_____________________

_Frankie Sell (aged6)_

_Magic_ - 8.32 DNF 13.38 13.26 11.24 = *12.63* _Comment - Frank seems to struggle with the twist motion on magic_
_Master Magic_ - 8.05 9.74 10.90 9.12 8.06 = *8.97* _Comment - but not on master magic._


----------



## Henrik (May 14, 2011)

Henrik 

Feet: (45.69), 46.55, (49.44), 47.97, 48.77 => 47.76 sec
I should have been better, but none above 50  but none sub-45  more practice.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 14, 2011)

*3x3*: 9.36, 11.06, 10.68, 9.29, 12.30 = *10.37*
Had some time to practise 3x3 today  Still sucking though, these just happen to be easy solves

*3x3 BLD*: 54.88, DNF(48.37), 43.79 = *43.79*
Very good for me right now

*3x3 OH*: 23.58, 21.33, 20.04, 24.65, 22.19 = *22.37*

*4x4*: 1:03.74, 58.48, 43.95, 54.05, 1:10.94 = *58.76*
lol consistency. I don't think I'll be practising 4x4 anymore for a long long time

4x4 BLD: DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
Should start practising 4bld again

Had some time to practise 3x3 today  Still sucking though, these just happen to be easy solves


----------



## MrMoney (May 14, 2011)

Ramadan Sulejman

3BLD: 
4BLD: 
5BLD: 
MBLD: 13/13 in 58:25


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 14, 2011)

3x3: 8.72, 9.25, (7.86), (10.80), 9.62 = 9.20
2x2: 2.70, (2.65), (5.08), 3.44, 3.05 = 3.06
OH: (15.86), 20.90, 19.65, (21.74), 21.69 = 20.75
5x5: (1:53.42), 1:27.28, (1:17.05), 1:24.02, 1:34.34 = 1:28.55


----------



## Attila (May 14, 2011)

FMC: DNF


Spoiler



a classic solution , 1,5h:
R’DU2L’F2D2L’F2UD’L’BR’BU’D2FL2DU’F2R’U’R2UD’ 26 moves.


----------



## 5BLD (May 14, 2011)

*3x3x3*
16.97, 18.35, 18.37, (21.92), (15.97) => 17.89
_Yeah! This felt great!_


----------



## RaresB (May 14, 2011)

OH : 40.06, 39.59, 34.40, 36.68, 38.90 = *38.39* Finally sub 40 next time hopefully sub 35.

3x3: 16.91, 12.93, 15.61, 15.76, 14.43 = *15.27 * 
I'm happy a bit better then normal The 16 was due to a random cough attack I had and the 12 was an easy oll followed by t perm

2x2: 3.20, 3.98, 5.73, 7.85, 4.60 = *4.77
*
FMC: *49*


----------



## kinch2002 (May 14, 2011)

*FMC: 26 moves* U2 F U' F' U F U2 F2 U' F U2 R F' L F R' F' L U' L F B D' U' R2 F2


Spoiler



Normal Scramble: L2 D L U' F' L D' L' R' U R2 F2 L' F L R U'
Start with Inverse Scramble: U R' L' F' L F2 R2 U' R L D L' F U L' D' L2
2x2x2: F2 R2 U D B' (5)
2x2x3: F' L' U L2 (9)
F2L-1: F * U2 F' U F (14)
F2L, leaving 3 corners: F U2 F' U' F U F' U2 (21)
Insert F' L F R F' L' F R' at * to cancel 3 moves. 21+8-3=26 moves
Invert solution to solve normal scramble
Very standard solution really.

An awesome start and a completely different 27 move solution I found after the hour:


Spoiler



Awesome start:
Inverse scramble with R2 premove
2x2x3: U' F B R F2 R'
Slightly change the ending of the 2x2x3 and carry on to get
F2L-1: U' F B R F2 D R' B D B2 (11 moves inc. premove)
Or, add another premove (D2) and do this
F2L-1: U' F B R F2 R' D B2 D' again 11 moves for F2L-1
Can anyone find a good continuation? I got a bit stuck.

Also, a totally different 27 move solution with a 5 corner insert (2 separate comms)
Normal Scramble with premove F2 (corrects the 2x2x3)
2x2x2: U2 B U B U2 (5)
2x2x3: D2 F2 R' F' (9)
Block: R' F' R' F (13)
Solve edges, leaving 5 corners: R' D R' (16)
This gives a solution of U2 B U * B U2 D2 F2 R' . F' R' F' R' F R' D R' F2 (17)
Insert U F' U' B U F U' B' at * to cancel 4 moves
Insert D F' U F D' F' U' F at . to cancel 2 moves
17+4+6 = 27 moves


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 14, 2011)

23.45, 23.92, 23.99, 22.19, 23.58.
Meh.


----------



## EdgeRebirth (May 14, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 20.69, (22.00), (16.86), 19.25, 19.95 = *19.96*


----------



## Gredore (May 14, 2011)

*2x2* (6.38) 8.49 (8.67) 7.60 8.48 *8.19*


----------



## jrb (May 14, 2011)

3x3x3: 28.32, (32.98), (25.33), 28.94, 29.98=28.75
Pyraminx: 16.06, 10.18, (9.02), (17.91), 15.14=13.75


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 14, 2011)

2x2: DNF, 5.42, 4.59, 5.82, 7.10=6.12

Would have been great, but I messed up one move on the first solve's PBL and DNF'd it.

3x3: 11.39, 12.52, (14.30), 11.55, (10.97) = 11.82 

3x3 OH: 33.75, 33.74, 27.87, 31.91, 28.99= 31.55

4x4: 1:30.11, 1:34.81, 1:10.60, 1:33.72, 1:25.11=1:29.65

God awful.

5x5:

2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:39.33


----------



## Puzzle (May 14, 2011)

2x2: *4.28* - (3.86), (6.03), 4.40, 4.41, 4.03
Pyra:* 4.31* - (3.13), (5.50), 4.93, 4.71, 3.30
3x3: *13.24* - 13.02, (15.00), 13.36, 13.34, (11.44)


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

2x2 - *4.83*
4.74, 3.82, 4.72, 5.02, 5.09
Ehhh...
3x3 - *17.20*
16.27, 18.34, 21.12, 16.43, 16.82
Woot!!!!!
4x4 - 
*5x5 -* *2:26.35 *
2:28.73, 2:22.12, 2:25.35, 2:24.99, 2:59.92
Good thing that last one didn't count!
6x6 - 
7x7 -
3x3 OH - h.
FMC *56* :fp


Spoiler



2x2 block: y U2 R U R U2 (5)
2x2x3 block: Z2 F R’ U2 R L’U L (12)
F2L finish: R U’ Y R’ F R F’ U’ F U’ F’ U F Y’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U R’ U’ R U R’ (36)
OLL: y f( R U R’ U’) x2 f” (46)
PLL: y R U2 R’ U’ R U2 L’U R’ U’L (56)

If only I was better at making the last 1x2x3 block. :fp If someone would be kind enough to use my first 2x3x3 block and make out a solution for the rest of it doing a 1x2x3 block, I would really appreciate it. 
______________________________

Ignore this next part, its so I dont forget.

(spoiler)(/spoiler) with square brackets is how you make a spoiler.


2-4 Relay - 
2-5 Relay - 
Clock - *21.74 *
24.98, 22.65, 21.30, 18.80, 21.28
Its funny because its clock!
Megaminx - 
Pyraminx - 
Square1 -


----------



## ardi4nto (May 15, 2011)

ardi4nto:

*3x3x3:* 30.06 27.19 (24.53) (33.94) 27.22 = 28.16
*4x4x4:* (DNF) (1:43.33) 2:27.65 1:55.58 2:02.21 = 2:08.48
*clock:* 23.02 23.78 (DNF) 26.11 (22.00) = 24.30*
magic: 1.47 (1.46) 1.91 1.78 (1.97) = 1.72
master magic: (3.44) 3.50 3.46 3.81 (4.31) = 3.59*


----------



## nccube (May 15, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.52, 2.61, 2.77, 4.55, 2.40 = *2.63*
*3x3:* 10.48, 12.96, 10.64, 9.68, 10.35 = *10.49 *
*OH:* 24.97, 22.93, 19.28, 23.77, 22.78 = *23.16*
*Clock:* 10.55, 11.66, 9.41, 11.00, 11.90 = *11.07*
*Pyraminx:* 6.27, 6.94, 6.36, 6.66, 11.02+ = *6.65*
*5x5:* 1:55.28, 2:15.41, 1:52.09, 1:58.61, 1:52.30 = *1:55.40*
*Magic:* 1.33, 1.34, 1.59, 1.44, 1.34 = *1.37*


----------



## irontwig (May 15, 2011)

FMC: 23 moves


Spoiler



F2 U2 B U L B U2 R' D B' D' F D B R2 D R2 D' R D2 R' D F2

F2 U2 B U L B U2 R' F [Pseudo 2x2x3+EO]

Switch to inverse:

F2 D' R D2 R' D R2 D' R2 D' [Leaving three corners]
D B' D' F' D B D' F [L3C]

~20 minutes, really nice scramble :3

Edit: lrn2spellpseudo


----------



## Attila (May 15, 2011)

irontwig said:


> FMC: 23 moves
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Congratz, this week the second PB, nice


----------



## irontwig (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, you tempted to try block approaches?


----------



## Attila (May 15, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Thanks, you tempted to try block approaches?


 
No, i cannot solve the cube with Petrus or Fridrich method  . I use only CF.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 15, 2011)

*Cubenovice:*

*2x2x2:* 13.91, (9.97), (DNF), 14.67, 17.11 = *15.23*
LOL at zero recognition

*3x3x3:* 41.28, 38.38, (37.39), (44.19), 39.50 = *39.72*
LOL trainride, I decided to actually practice some 3x3x3 and eventually improved av12 PB with ~ 8 seconds
I may try practicing some more, perhaps I can become a sub 3O cuber afterall...	

*FMC: 31 HTM*
Lots and lots of pairs but still nothing that works for me...
Trains are also not really optimal to try FMC ;-)
And how come free wifi works in this cheap train and not in the expensive Thalys???



Spoiler



Premoves F’ U (square and pairs on inverse scramble)
R’ F2 makes 1x2x3 block 2
R2 U L U2 L ads a 2x2x2 block 7
U’ R B2 R’ makes pseudo F2L-slot 11
U2 L U’ L’ B’ U . B leaves 5 corners (after correction of premoves) 18
R F’ U undo pseudoness and premoves 21

At . insert U’ F’ U B : U’ F U B’ to cancel 4 moves 25
At : insert R D’ R’ U’ R D R’ U to cancel 2 moves 31

Final solution:
R’ F2 R2 U L U2 L U’ R B2 R’ U2 L U’ L’ B’ F’ U B R D’ R’ U’ R D R’ F U R F’ U = 31 HTM


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 15, 2011)

2x2: 2.13, 1.46, 2.49, 2.66, 3.14 = 2.42
3x3: 9.32, 10.21, 6.83, 8.79, 9.03 = 9.05
4x4: 49.65, 46.28, 43.42, 54.91, 47.67 = 47.87
5x5: 1:33.52, 1:26.58, 1:27.40, 1:26.74, 1:39.79 = 1:29.22
6x6: 2:49.52, 2:49.75, 2:31.14, 2:51.15, 2:41.50 = 2:46.93
7x7: 4:46.75, 4:40.96, 4:44.25, 4:32.99, 4:55.71 = 4:43.99
2x2 BLD: DNF(12.75), 13.40, 7.95 = 7.95
3x3 BLD: 1:14.76, 1:23.75, 1:17.47 = 1:14.76
4x4 BLD: 7:51.70, DNS, DNS = 7:51.70
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 3/4 12:11
3x3 OH: 16.98, 27.12, 18.44, 12.59, 16.12 = 17.18
3x3 WF: 1:10.79, 1:21.97, 1:10.13, 58.83, 1:01.39 = 1:07.44
2-4 relay: 1:04.43
2-5 relay: 2:31.66
Clock: 11.41, 9.41, 8.66, 8.65, 9.51 = 9.19
Megaminx: 49.85, (43.13), 49.69, (53.63), 48.42 = 49.32
Pyraminx: 4.51, 5.24, 5.63, 5.61, 3.89 = 5.12
Square-1: 22.06, 14.48, 16.30, 19.14, 20.31 = 18.58


----------



## guusrs (May 15, 2011)

Attila said:


> No, i cannot solve the cube with Petrus or Fridrich method  . I use only CF.


It should not be hard for you, you don't need algs....
And knowing about (3-cycle) commutators, insertions, pre-moves and NISS helps a bit.


----------



## Hershey (May 15, 2011)

*2x2: *
3.86, 8.90, 8.02, 8.80, 11.82
avg5: 8.57

*3x3 OH:*
24.86, 34.59, 30.40, 25.95, 28.53
avg5: 28.30 

*5x5:*
3:31.85, (3:20.92), 3:44.93, 3:44.25, (3:48.64)
avg5: 3:40.34

*FMC:* 56 


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D L U' F' L D' L' R' U R2 F2 L' F L R U'

X-cross: U2 B U B U2 R D F' R2 x' (9 moves)
2nd pair: U R U' R2 U R (15)
3rd:U R U' R' L' U L (22)
4th: U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (30)
OLL: U r U2 R' U' r' R2 U R' U' r U' R' (43)
PLL: U R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U (56)


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

This has been asked before I bet but, why is there 2-6 or 2-7 relay?


----------



## Xishem (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> This has been asked before I bet but, why is there 2-6 or 2-7 relay?


 
Why *isn't there? Because whoever is best at 2-4 and 2-5 would probably win those two as well, since the best relay competitors are the ones who are good at big cubes, as being significantly better at 2x2 and 3x3 doesn't help that much in the relays (5 seconds at the most), whereas being world-class in big cubes is a huge leap (time-wise) from second-class.


----------



## mande (May 16, 2011)

3x3: 18.61, 18.27, (20.72), (16.72), 18.37 = 18.42
3x3 OH: (45.99), 45.03, (36.64), 40.25, 42.46 = 42.58
3x3 BLD: 3:15.29, 2:56.03, DNF(2:19.47) = 2:56.03


----------



## irontwig (May 16, 2011)

guusrs said:


> It should not be hard for you, you don't need algs....
> And knowing about (3-cycle) commutators, insertions, pre-moves and NISS helps a bit.


 
That reminds me; I don't think I've seen Attila do a solution with an insertion.


----------



## Attila (May 16, 2011)

irontwig said:


> That reminds me; I don't think I've seen Attila do a solution with an insertion.


 
I do it other way for insertions. I wrote an example about my insertion-technique to the FMC thread (post#690). I noticed, the usual insertion for edges rarely effective.


----------



## irontwig (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, edge insertions are not so nice most of the time, but you can use corner insertions to find short corner solution; basically just solve 5 corners and then try to find a nicely cancelling corner cycle (I do this pretty often in the 2x2 example thread).


----------



## thatkid (May 16, 2011)

2x2 - (6.08), 6.65, (7.86), 7.86, 7.69 = 7.40
3x3 - (43.21), (24.26), 25.58, 29.23, 28.58 = 27.80
4x4 - 1:46.83, (1:41.35), (2:18.61), 2:01.65, 1:56.67 = 1:55.05
5x5 - 4:40.80, 4:57.58, (4:09.10), (4:57.99), 4:14.29 = 4:37.56
2x2BLD - 2:04.75, (2:01.78), DNF(1:05.03) = 2:04.75
3x3BLD - DNF(5:19.20), DNF(5:23.42), DNF(5:47.59) = DNF
MultiBLD - 0/2(13:37.54)
3x3 OH - 57.54, 54.19, (52.97), 1:00.15, (1:03.80) = 57.29
2-4 Relay - 2:33.27
2-5 Relay - 7:12.76
Magic - 2.02, 2.01, (2.07), 1.84, (1.79) = 1.96

Comments: New LanLan, finally sub 2 4x4 + PB single, first multiBLD attempt. First cube was 2 unoriented corners off and sub 1 OH. Sub 2 magic


----------



## Alan Chang (May 16, 2011)

*3x3:* 15.74, 19.87, 16.50, 19.79, 14.98 = 17.34


----------



## Cubenovice (May 16, 2011)

irontwig said:


> (I do this pretty often in the 2x2 example thread).


I never checked our 2x2 example solves but already expected something like this seeing your very short solutions.

Atilla, definately try some corners insertions, I'm very curious to see how it would work out in your style.
Solving only 5 corners instead of 8 sounds like a good start and with possible cancellations to add it could make some very interesting solves.

But perhaps recognition is affected by the "missing corners"?


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 16, 2011)

*2x2* - 12.48 10.48 (5.47) (14.16) 13.61+ = 11.24
Comment: I think thats bad for me ... I never solve 2x2 
*3x3* - 22.87 (28.53) 28.48 25.43 (DNF) = 26.33
Comment: Consistent for a change, first Ao5 using some of L2LK
*4x4* - (2:25.56), (1:48.18), 2:09.03, 2:00.01, 2:10.37 = 2:06.47
Comment: Still not sub 2 =(
*7x7* - 7:46.62, 8:01.34+, (*7:24.82*), (8:24.66), 7:54.11 = 7:54.02
Comment: Sub 8 Ao5  , *new PB*, unlucky sup 8 due to a pop on last few moves

*2x2 BLD* -
Comment:

*3x3 OH* - 1:08.07, 58.03, 1:09.09, (DNF), (54.94) = 1:05.06
Comment: Still sup 1 =( 4th solve was amazing and almost sub 40 but did wrong a perm
*3x3 FMC* - 48 moves htm, 44 moves stm


Spoiler



Z D F' U2 R U2 R' L' F L U F U L2 U' L U L' U L U L' U' R' U2 F U' F' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' M U M' r' U2 R U R' U r F2 U M' U2 M U F2

Comment: nothing special i dont think, normal fridrich with a mistake that helped me a bit


*234 Relay* - 2:38.60
Comment: not bad, the 3x3 might of been sub 20, inspected it whilst doing the 4x4, felt wierd

*Megaminx* - 4:17.70, 4:03.41, 4:51.57, (3:55.36), (5:36.90) = 4:24.22
Comment: lol petrus on megaminx
*Pyraminx* - 13.97, (12.68+), (30.98), 18.86, 16.07 = 16.30
Comment: felt better than last week, but i only every do pyraminx for the weekly
*Skewb* - 19.22, (14.59), 19.40, 19.68, (22.18) = 19.43
Comment: at least im fairly consistent this week


----------



## guusrs (May 16, 2011)

fmc: 23 



Spoiler



scramble: L2 D L U' F' L D' L' R' U R2 F2 L' F L R U'
solve: U2 B2 D B' U B D' B' D L' B2 F' L2 U2 B' U' R U R2 U' R U D2 (23)

pre-move [D2]
2x2x3 + pairs: U2 B * U D L' B2 F' L2 U2 B' (10+1)
all but 3 corners: U' R U R2 U' R U (17+1)
pre-move correction: D2 (18)
at * insert B D B' U B D' B' U', 3 moves cancel (23)



easy scramble!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 17, 2011)

Continuing my solid habit of cubing instead of studying for quantum physics finals...

3x3: 11.45, 11.92, (13.09), (10.42), 12.98 -> 12.12
4x4: (55.42), 56.62, 1:08.18, 56.51, (1:09.35) ->1:00.44
3x3oh: 17.66, 21.02, (16.62), (22.11), 20.54 -> 19.74


----------



## squilliams (May 17, 2011)

3x3x3: 
15.86 ,*16.45* ,14.45 ,*11.63*(PLL skip),14.16 = 14.82
3x3x3 OH :
37.18,47.34,32.79,*48.22*,*30.13* = 39.10
Pyraminx:
*13.45*,9.69,8.53,8.53,*7.83* =8.91


----------



## RubiksNub (May 17, 2011)

*2x2*
4.71, (4.16), 4.65, (7.18), 6.31 = *5.22*

*3x3*
(23.65), 16.94, (13.58), 17.47, 18.27 = *17.56*

*4x4*
(2:20.34), 2:43.03, 2:32.57, 3:28.21, (3:30.58) = *2:54.60*

*3x3 OH*
40.27. (42.83), (35.15), 41.09, 38.77 = *40.04*

*2-4 Relay*
*3:57.59*

*Pyraminx*
22.84, 20.88, (23.44), 22.56, (10.80) = *22.09*


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (May 17, 2011)

Pyraminx (4.94), (3.51), 4.03, 4.49, 4.27 =4.26
3x3 WF 1:54.28, 1:52.21, (2:08.59), 1:52.46, (1:36.53) =1:52.98


----------



## okayama (May 17, 2011)

*6x6x6*: (5:13.15), 5:44.27, 6:13.89, 5:21.65, (6:22.46) = 5:46.60
NP, PP, DP, NP, OP

*7x7x7*: 8:29.44, 8:29.65, 9:01.96, (8:06.40), (9:08.45) = 8:40.35

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:45.75, DNF [3:06.34], DNS = 2:45.75
2nd: Off by 3 edges

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 17:59.69, DNS, DNS = 17:59.69
1st: skipped 2 edges while executing, and took a time to recover it...

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 1:02:43, DNS, DNS = 1:02:43
1st: done in Shinkansen, my brain did not work well, memo: 40 min or so

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D L U' F' L D' L' R' U R2 F2 L' F L R U'
Solution: D B' D' F2 D B D' R U L U L' D' B' D L B' L B L' B' U L U R F' U

NISS solve.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U2 R' F2

2x2x2 block: U' F R'
2x2x3 block: U' L' U'

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: U L U R F' U

2x2x3 block: F2 R
More square: U L U L'
More square: D' B'
Make tripod: D L B'
All but 3 corners: L B L' B'
Correction: U L U R F' U

Insert at the beginning: D B' D' F2 D B D' F2

Looks nice scramble, but I couldn't find any better solution.

Nice to see some decent solutions, congrats! :tu


*Square-1*: 1:39.00, 1:15.80, 1:37.77, (2:00.50), (1:08.68) = 1:30.86


----------



## Chalala (May 17, 2011)

2x2 - (12.78), (22.62), 13.04, 19.32, 19.97 = 17.44
3x3 - 33.59, 29.87, 30.50, (28.52), (33.96) = 31.32
4x4 - 2:10.71, 2:50.84, 2:30.08, (2:07.07), (2:56.17) = 2:30.54
5x5 - 
2x2BLD - 
3x3BLD -
MultiBLD -
3x3 OH - 1:18.71, (1:17.00), 1:26.56, 1:29.36, (1:33.25) = 1:24.88
2-4 Relay - 3:17.11
2-5 Relay -
Magic - 
Pyraminx - 17.88, (14.21), 14.89, 14.22, (22.41) = 15.66


----------



## Kian (May 17, 2011)

3x3- 10.99, 11.97, 17.44, 14.38, 14.80
2x2- 5.02, 5.01, 6.02, 4.54, 5.25
4x4- 1:01.28, 1:00.08, 1:03.05, 59.58, 1:05.88


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 18, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.73 - 8.71 - 8.36 - (10.71) - (8.70) = 8.71
3x3x3: 21.67 - (21.08) - 22.57 - 22.54 - (23.37) = 22.26 
4x4x4: (1:38.42) - 1:42.51 - 1:44.74 - 1:43.44 - (1:46.04) = 1:43.56
5x5x5: 3:30.07 - (3:25.67) - 3:27.86 - (3:33.35) - 3:27.24 = 3:28.39 (Last solves I'm able to do on my 5x5, it has now officialy died)
2BLD: 51.01 - 1:09.24 - 26.76 = 49.00 (Last solve was insanely easy to memo  )
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (This is getting ridiculous)
3x3x3OH: (58.07) - 55.59 - 54.41 - 52.26 - (48.49) = 54.09
3x3x3MTS: 1:24.86 - (1:35.56) - 1:32.29 - 1:28.68 - (1:22.21) = 1:28.61
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:22.47
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:03.13
Magic: 2.10 - (2.12) - (2.02) - 2.08 - 2.05 = 2.08 (Stackmatted for the first time)
Clock: 35.36 - (24.51) - (37.67) - 36.72 - 32.46 = 34.85
MegaMinx: 2:05.80 - 2:08.11 - (2:12.88) - (1:57.61) - 2:00.63 = 2:04.85 
PyraMinx: 17.57 - 12.85 - (17.68) - 11.83 - (6.10) = 14.08
Square-1: (1:08.50) - 1:21.52 - (1:27.76) - 1:10.77 - 1:11.12 = 1:14.47
Skewb: 8.06 - (6.06) - 7.43 - (8.59) - 6.92 = 7.47
FMC: 46 HTM


Spoiler



U' B' U' B2 U' (5/5)
R D2 F2 B' D B (6/11)
L D L2 F' L F' R' D2 R (9/20)
F' D2 F D' L D (6/26) 
B' L' B D B D' B' (7/33)
L2 d L' D L' D' L d' L2 F' D F D (13/46)


----------



## AustinReed (May 19, 2011)

Austin Reed
2x2 3.68, 4.67, 2.84, 3.65, 3.25 = 3.53
3x3 18.68, 16.54, 14.97, 17.36, 16.76 = 16.89
4x4 1:31.73, 1:00.88, 1:17.97, 1:15.83, 1:13.93 = 1:15.91
5x5 2:40.44, 2:38.10, 2:56.26, 2:28.96, 3:24.29 = 2:44.93
Pyraminx 9.28, 7.30, 8.92, 9.29, 4.65 = 8.50 (Wow, first sub-10 AVG with Oka)
Square-1: 50.52, 35.94, 41.28, 41.32, 51.83 = 44.38
Megaminx
Magic 1.41, 1.41, 1.47, 1.52, 2.22 = 1.47
Master Magic
2x2 BLD DNF(1:19.55), 54.83, DNF(1:05.40) = 54.83
3x3 BLD DNF(3:02.22), DNF(3:58.07), 3:04.23 = 3:04.23
4x4 BLD
3x3 OH 59.31, 1:04.91, 1:05.36, 1:04.26, 55.79 = 1:02.83
FMC
2-3-4 Relay
2-3-4-5 Relay


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

What is "3x3x3 Match the scramble"?


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What is "3x3x3 Match the scramble"?


 
Really?


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 19, 2011)

2x2x2:3.75, 3.38, 4.77, 3.86, 2.10=3.66= Better than average.
3x3x3:15.83, 24.99, 13.41, 16.89, 17.69= 16.80 fail
3x3x3 OH:35.45, 31.69, 32.65, 34.15, 38.09=34.08= Pretty Good!


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> Really?


 
I am clueless-ly stupid right now.


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I am clueless-ly stupid right now.


 
You scramble a 3x3 and try to match it with another 3x3.


----------



## reyrey (May 19, 2011)

2x2x2:
I'll probably do this when my cube arrives

3x3x3:

29.68 (Solve crapped out, can't explain), (24.40) (G Perm), 26.12, (34.51) (Haven't gotten a solve that's over 30 in a few weeks...), 24.94 (G Perm) > 26.91 (Above my usual avg)

5x5x5:

I'll do it tomorrow and edit

7x7x7:

Tomorrow and edit

3x3x3 OH:

1:00.60 (Bad cross+F2L), (56.08) (Bad OLL), 59.25 (F2L last 2 pairs were bad), 1:00.57 (G Perm), (1:13.04) (Terrible OLL, H Perm with regular alg...) > 1:00.57 (Yesterday I had a better one...)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 20, 2011)

2x2 -- 9.31, 6.79, 8.07, 6.97, 8.52 = *7.85 AO5*

3x3 -- 15.72, 17.10, 22.49, 20.31, 18.42 = *18.61 AO5*

3x3 OH -- 41.72, 39.57, 38.63, 34.77, 32.43 = *37.42 AO5*

FMC -- Moves


----------



## Micael (May 20, 2011)

3x3x3 BLD: 1:59.26 2:29.23 DNF
3x3x3 multiBLD: 12/14 in 56:32


----------



## Keroma12 (May 20, 2011)

Determined to start bld again soon

*3x3x3*: (20.10), 16.72, 19.30, (15.88), 16.62 = *17.55*
*5x5x5*: 1:54.33, 1:57.48, (1:49.13), (2:06.53), 1:57.15 = *1:56.32*
_Second time ever sub-2 and PB average!!!_ 
*6x6x6*: 3:39.56, 3:47.40, (3:55.69), (3:25.42), 3:31.53 = *3:39.50*


----------



## Zane_C (May 20, 2011)

*2x2:* (29.76), (3.89), 9.78, 8.49, 5.74 = *8.00* 
*3x3:* 16.54, 15.75, 15.70, (17.78), (13.35) = *16.00* 
*4x4:* (59.43), 1:03.64, 1:05.57, (1:11.92), 1:07.17 = *1:05.46*
*5x5:* 2:48.56, (2:29.17), (3:34.07), 2:43.23, 2:51.92 = *2:47.90*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:49.45*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:10.55+*
*3x3 OH:* (22.99), 24.17, 30.66, (DNF), 28.49 = *27.77*
_Comment: Timer didn't start on the DNF._
*Pyraminx:* 14.43, 13.43, 12.74, 13.16, 12.75 = *13.11*

*2x2 BLD:* 27.68, 16.47, DNF = *16.47* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*4x4 BLD:* 6:32.68, DNF, DNF = *6:32.68*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF(9:xx), DNF(10:xx), 15:50.98 = *15:50.98*
_Comment: Safety solve, I wasn't going to DNF this event._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* =


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 47.21 [ 19], DNF [45.33, 19], 47.38 [ 14] = *47.21*
*3x3BLD:* DNF [2:27.09, 1:07], DNF [2:05.04], 1:56.53 [ 54] = *1:56.53*
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:38.66, 4:17], DNF [8:36.84, 4:00], 10:04.17 [ 5:13] = *10:04.17*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [14:22, 7:03], DNF [15:00, 7:50], DNF [18:05, 10:35] = *DNF*
*6x6BLD:* DNF [37:48, 22:03] = *DNF*
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:04:35, 33:20] = *DNF*
*Multi:* *6/8 = 4* in 46:00 [32:57]
A bad week. Mostly bad concentration and stupid mistakes (are they not always ).

*2x2:* 20.32, 24.24, 14.64, 17.89, 25.41 = *20.82*
*3x3: *35.40, 43.29, 52.25, 46.89, 47.17 =* 45.79*
*4x4*: 3:13.73, 2:47.22, 2:49.12, 2:45.74, 3:01.52 =* 2:52.62*
*5x5:* 7:16.99, 7:11.16, DNF, 6:32.57, 6:20.23 = *7:00.24*
No particular heights here either .


----------



## FasterMaster (May 20, 2011)

2x2 -- 7.26, 10.95, 10.35, 10.39, 16.01+ = *10.56 AO5*

3x3 -- 37.30, DNF, 57.22, 34.24, 29.50 = *42.92 AO5*


----------



## icuber (May 20, 2011)

3x3: 44.83, 36.63, 50.99, 41.39, 30.69 = *40.95 (AO5)
*comments: i have cubed for 2 months for now and I just did my PB solve 30.69  , other solves were slow cos I have very bad cube which pops all the time . in 1,3,4 th solve it popped so I lost about 5 or more seconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2011)

Highlight of my week: I got at least one successful BLD solve on every type of puzzle used except pyraminx (ugh).

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.09, 6.63, 8.58, 9.56, 7.59 = *8.08*
*3x3x3:* 23.65, 17.43, 25.84, 21.56, 26.08 = *23.68*
*4x4x4:* 1:31.21 [O], 1:30.86 [O], 1:46.78 [OP], 1:27.86, 1:30.50 [O] = *1:30.86*
*5x5x5:* 2:48.66, 2:41.55, 2:48.81, 2:58.31, 2:55.11 = *2:50.86*
*6x6x6:* 5:52.91 [O], 5:31.13 [OP], 5:52.69 [P], 5:19.07, 5:24.86 = *5:36.23*
*7x7x7:* 7:58.15, 7:52.74, 7:56.94, 8:04.76, 7:37.90 = *7:55.94*
Comment: 5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 all done freeslice. Not a very good week, I’m afraid, but I’ve done better on more recent solves since these.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 20.59, 53.81, 26.80 = *20.59*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [2:09.21], 2:06.63, 2:27.86 = *2:06.63*
Comment: Done in a room with lots of distractions, so I guess these weren’t that bad considering.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:34.61 [3:08], DNF [8:13.64, 4:27], 7:26.20 [3:45] = *6:34.61*
Comment: Second one off by 3 turns (U’ F2 U) plus 10 wings; I messed up one move in an algorithm and realized it, but I didn’t know how to fix it.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:51.41 [8:47], 14:30.00 [7:21], DNF [15:42.82, 9:02] = *14:30.00*
Comment: Third one off by 3 wings – memorized TN instead of SN.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *40:20.07* [23:56]
Comment: Mistakes while memorizing wings made overall memo very slow. Memorized corners wrong but didn’t realize it until after looking at corner twist. Then I rememorized the corners to get them right, but I forgot to memorize the direction of the corner twist. I solved the corners other than the twist, then remembered I had seen the twist earlier, and so I had to guess what the correct twist direction was, and I guessed correctly! This was almost the same speed as my 7x7x7 BLD this week. 
*7x7x7 BLD:* *46:26.36* [24:40]
Comment: I had to do a double memorization refresh after memorizing because a couple of locations didn’t stick, so memorization was a good bit slower than it could have been; without that, I’m sure it would have been the UWR.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/11 = 5 points, 54:58.70* [31:15]
Comment: Fifth cube off by 3 corners (memorized correctly, don’t remember mistake), seventh cube off by 2 corners and 4 edges (memorized one sticker twice in a row, which caused me to think there was no parity, and missed a flipped edge while memorizing), eleventh cube off by 3 corners (executed KR as the harder LR – makes no sense that I would make this mistake). Although the result was rotten, I’m really happy with the memo time. I had 2 cubes where recall slowed down; it feels like I could suddenly get faster soon.
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.77, 55.65, 53.53, 44.59, 36.91 = *48.30*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:25.03, 2:09.65, 2:36.90, 2:23.21, 2:06.21 = *2:19.30*
Comment: I’m trying to practice on hard floors now to prepare for US Nationals; it costs me at least 30 seconds to solve on a hard floor versus a carpet. It does seem like I might get better once I get used to it, though.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:22.85, 1:07.12, 1:15.08, 1:28.89, 1:13.68 = *1:17.20*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*


Spoiler



U’ B’ U’ B2 U’ F2 R’ F D2 R’ D’ R’ F’ L2 F R F’ L2 D F2 R F D B2 U’ B’ U B’ D’ R F R2 F’ R D2

premoves: (F R2 F’ R) solve 4th pair, then (D2) solves 2x2x3:
2x2x2: U’ B’ U’ B2 U’
2x2x3: F2 R’ F D2
3rd pair: R’ D’ F’ . D F2 R F
pseudo OLL: D B2 U’ B’ U B’ D’ R
insert at .: F R’ F’ L2 F R F’ L2
F’ F cancel before insertion.

Comment: I’m just not getting any better at this. Oh well.


*2-4 relay:* *2:16.52*
*2-5 relay:* *5:26.78* [OP]
*Magic:* 9.34, 10.13, 11.00, 12.61, 8.46 = *10.16*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 5.69, 3.55, 3.44, 3.91, 4.34 = *3.93*
*Clock:* 2:30.91 [0:26], 14.78, 15.94, 16.38, 16.81 = *16.38*
*MegaMinx:* 34:11.99 [16:45], 3:24.56, 3:04.97, 2:47.68, 3:13.09 = *3:14.21*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:42.28], 11.84, 11.46, 16.66, 11.00 = *13.32*
Comment: On the BLD solve, 2 edges were flipped – I did the wrong algorithm for one pair.
*Square-1:* 7:36.13 [4:53], 45.86 [P], 30.61, 34.86 [P], 32.40 = *37.71*
Comment: BLD case NV; I couldn’t remember the order of two of the images in the matrix memorization, but I deduced what the order was by similarity. You see, I’ve noticed that parts of the matrix are very similar between some cases. If you look at my matrix list, you’ll see that there are 4 different matrices for which the first two edges are JR. For all 4 of them, the third-to-last corner is M. I couldn’t remember whether the last two corner images were SM UC or UC SM, but I figured that since all the others had an M at the third-to-last location, it must have been SM UC, and I was right. And now that I typed this out, I’ll probably never forget this particular order again. 
*Skewb:* 3:37.47 [1:59], 10.88, 9.75, 22.90, 24.93 = *19.57*
Comment: Some nice easy ones in there. Too bad they were ruined by some really bad ones.

Rebecca Hughey:

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [6:06.94], DNS yet, DNS yet = *DNF*
Comment: Her first one had 7 corners wrong, but all edges were correct. I doubt she’ll do all three, but she might do a second one today.


----------



## Brest (May 21, 2011)

Brest:

*3x3x3:* (24.51), (18.20), 19.85, 21.20, 20.08 = *20.38*

*4x4x4:* 109.39, (84.60), 121.81, (127.11), 113.63 = *1:54.94*

*Clock:* 18.84, (20.08), (17.83), 18.92, 19.88 = *19.21*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 28 moves


Spoiler



Premove: F2
Scramble: L2 D L U' F' L D' L' R' U R2 F2 L' F L R U'
Solution: R2 D B' D2 F' R' U D R' D' B R B' D' R D F R' B R F U B' D' B U' B' D (28)

R2 D B' D2 F' R' U : pseudo 2x2x3 (find premove F2)
D R' D' : pseudo F2L-1
B R B' D' R D : EO & CE pair
F R' B R F' B' : Leave 3 corners
F2 : Fix pseudoness
[BUB',D'] : Basically at the end

Only just made the time limit with this one. I played around with the 2x2x2 --> 2x2x3 step for ages to find that sweet F2L-1. Then I pretty much lucked into the L3C, it was the 1st thing I tried. After swapping the last two moves, it even has a cancel with the premove. Commutator at the end as I didn't have time to look for an insertion, and even more luck with cancellations. Really happy with a 28, without the luck this would've been 30+, or a DNF due to time.


----------



## dimwmuni (May 21, 2011)

*2x2x2* 13.52, 6.11, 7.98, 6.69, 6.31 = 6.99
*3x3x3* 16.91, 17.16, 14.62, 14.73, 15.36 = 15.67
*4x4x4* 1:13.50, 1:28.42, 1:17.96, 1:09.13, 1:42.24 = 1:19.96
*5x5x5* 2:03.21, 2:02.80, 2:32.21, 2:06.36, 2:34.85 = 2:13.93
*6x6x6* 4:41.62, 4:47.90, 4:10.05, 4:24.58, 5:15.71 = 4:38.03
*2x2x2 BLD* 1:07.84, 1:43.15, 50.88 = 50.88
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF(2:55.72), 3:38.93, 3:34.16 = 3:34.16
*3x3x3 OH* 33.12, 24.14, 29.08, 29.14, 29.27 = 29.16
*2-4* 1:36.88
It’s sad that my 2-4 relay was faster than one of my 4x4 solves
*2-5* 3:52.80
*Magic* 1.69, 2.56, 1.59, 3.86, 7.03 = 2.70
*Megaminx* 1:20.10, 1:29.00, 1:09.32, 1:15.08,1:12.06 = 1:15.75
*Pyraminx* 28.61, 13.22, 12.90, 12.53, 7.61 = 12.88


----------



## Jakube (May 21, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(5.33), 6.94, 6.63, 7.30, (8.42) = *6.96*
_The best average since weeks. _
*3x3x3: *15.95+, (16.28), 18.79, (20.09), 20.04 = *18.93*_
WTF!!! The first 2 times are amazing!!!, My first sub 20 in a weekly competition!_
*4x4x4: *(1:14.91), 1:16.68, 1:40.34, (1:41.21), 1:23.35 = *1:26.79*
*5x5x5: *(2:43.44), 2:37.76, (2:14.18), 2:34.74, 2:40.28 =* 2:37.59*
_Amazing single PB_
*6x6x6: *5:35.45, (5:17.78), 5:33.68, 5:18.16, (5:36.41) = *5:29.10*
*7x7x7:* (7:12.64), 7:51.79, (7:55.94), 7:36.84, 7:35.36 = *7:41.33*
_All sub 8, new average PB_
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *28.99, 49.10, DNF(33.59) = *28.99*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF(1:43.98), DNF(1:53.55), DNF(2:32.12) = *DNF*
1st: 3 corners, 2nd: 2 flipped edges, 3 edges
*4x4x4 Blindfolded: *DNF(9:58.78), DNF(10:14.74), 10:06.49 = *10:06.49*
_Bad times
1st: 2 centers (memo was M instead of N), horrible memo, after half memoing the edges, I realiezed, that all was wrong, so new start. 
2nd: 2 centers (shoot to X instead of W) and off by 5 edges (forgot 4 pieces), better memo_
*5x5x5 Blindfolded: *DNF, DNF, 28:06.54 = *28:06.54*
_1st: Brain doesn´t work
2nd: All solved exept corners, I think I solved the corners of the previous cube 
3rd: Used Roman Rooms for memorizing edge wings and centers. I´m very slow with RR (Memo: 15:31), but skill comes with practice._
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 4/6 = 2 Points (40:20.83)*
_Memo ~25 min, First time I tried Roman Rooms. It´s really cool how the pictures stick in your head. But I´ve still got problems with my LPL and with letters for corners. 
3rd: 2 corners flipped, memorized IF instead of HF
4rd: couldn´t belive the memo while executing so guessed, but memo was alright_
*3x3x3 One Handed: *38.55, (1:01.11), 38.91, (37.56), 48.78 = *42.08*
*3x3x3 With Feet: *2:42.46, 2:29.01, (3:00.68), (2:08.42), 2:32.30 = *2:34.59*
_And next week sub 2_
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:20.92, 1:25.52, 1:26.77, (3.14.17), (1:19.96) = *1:24.40*
_I getting better and better_
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 40 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: R D' R U x2 U B U L U' L' B' Lw U F U' F' Lw' x2 L' D L D2 F L F2 D F D2 L2 D F2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F' U R' F

Premoves + Inverse Scramble: U' R' D R' + U R' L' F' L F2 R2 U' R L D L' F' U L' D' L2
2x2x2: F' R (2/2)
2x2x3: U' F' * U F2 (4/6)
F2L-1: D' L2 D2 F' D' F2 L' F' (8/14)
F2L #4: D2 L' D' L (4/18)
OLL: x2 Lw F U F' U' Lw' B L U L' U' B' (12/30)
AUF: U' x2 (1/31)
Undo Premoves: U' R' D R' (4/35)
Insertion at *: F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' (8/43)
Cancalation #1: F' F2 = F (-1/42)
Cancalation #2: B2 U' U F2 = B2 F2 (-2/40)


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:51.82
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:51.17*
_I hate 5x5x5_
*PyraMinx: *13.68, (10.86), 14.05, 15.48, (16.91) = _14.40_
*Square-1: *2:01.48, 1:30.24, (1:16.87), 2:02.77, (2:15.19) = _1:51.50_


----------



## RCTACameron (May 21, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.00, (1.40), 3.43, 2.59, (4.02) = 3.01 
*2x2 BLD:* 12.30+, 7.77, 17.33+ = *7.77* 

*FMC:* *30 HTM*



Spoiler



2x2x2 Block + other blocks: U' L U' B U D B U2 (8)
Finish F2L: R2 D2 F2 R' (cancelled F) (4/12)
OLL: (cancelled F') D' R' D R F (5/17)
PLL: L' D' L B2 U R' D R D' R U' B2 D' (13/30)


Comment: I left out a ' on one of the moves, then fixed it just over and hour after I started. Should I still count it?
If I do, then this smashes my PB by 10 moves


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 21, 2011)

Sorry it's a little late had a band banquet last night that threw my posting time off , at least I won an award 

*2x2:3.53 =* 3.49, 3.63, 3.97, 2.83, 3.47
Comment: I should work on my CLL algs.
*3x3: 11.52 =* 11.55, 11.57, (9.97), (11.75), 11.45
Comment: average ----
*4x4: 1:00.52=* 1:00.99, 1:01.85, 1:05.23, 55.12, 58.72
*5x5: 2:14.95 =* 2:13.62, (2:10.19), (2:21.43), 2:18.19, 2:13.03
*6x6: 4:47.87 =* 4:47.67, 4:47.41, (4:46.30), (5:21.90), 4:48.53
Comment: WOW dropped by a minute! I wish I had my camera to film one.
*7x7: 8:19.95 =* 8:21.31, (8:36.94), (8:16.53), 8:18.07, 8:20.48

Not doing BLD this week. School has blown my mind, so I just need to not think for a bit

*3x3 OH: 20.42 =* 23.48, 19.64, 21.36, 19.61, 20.26
*3x3 WF: 3:08.88 =* 3:15.18, 3:04.32, (2:58.42), 3:07.13, (3:22.05)
Comment: IDK if I’ll ever like feet
*3x3 MTS: 53.11 =* (1:00.49), 53.07, 54.96, (46.40), 51.29
*3x3 FMC: DNF * 
Comment: I didn’t right down the correct solution at the end (2 letters I forgot a prime, and left out one  shouldn't do this while tired)

*2-4: 1:23.36 * 
Comment: 3x3x3 pop
*2-5: 3:40.28 * 
*Magic: 1.30 =* 1.31, 1.30, (1.29), (1.32), 1.30
*Master magic: 4.36 =* (5.72), 4.58, 4.39, 4.44, 4.26, (4.19)
Comment: Stepped on this cleaning my room  kinda bad now
*Clock: 14.33 =* 15.19, 13.28, 14.52, (12.19), (15.99)
Comment: A pin is *REALLY* loose now that my guitar feel on it
*Megaminx: 1:12.76 =* (1:14.73), (1:09.79), 1:14.10, 1:12.00, 1:12.18
*Pyraminx: 6.00 =* (4.28), 6.05, 5.03, (7.09), 6.91
*Sq-1: 52.51 =* (58.16), 54.34, 51.03, (49.79), 52.16
*Skewb: 10.99 =* 10.45, (9.16), 9.32, 13.19, (24.10)
Comment: Last one I forgot the case  I’ll get it next time


----------



## irontwig (May 21, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> *2x2:* 3.00, (1.40), 3.43, 2.59, (4.02) = 3.01
> *2x2 BLD:* 12.30+, 7.77, 17.33+ = *7.77*
> 
> *FMC:* *30 HTM*
> ...


 
I would say it's okay. Amazing F2L!


----------



## cmhardw (May 22, 2011)

Late entry. I did the solves on time, but I am submitting them late.

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:55.02 1:26.13 2:03.59
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF DNF

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2011)

Here we go again, final (final) results: Congratulations Simon, Mike and Jacob

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.43 SimonWestlund
 2.63 nccube
 3.01 RCTACameron
 3.06 Yes, We Can!
 3.53 Jaysammey777
 3.53 AustinReed
 3.66 bluecloe45
 3.78 yoinneroid
 4.28 Puzzle
 4.77 pwnAge
 4.83 emolover
 4.85 Evan Liu
 5.09 Kian
 5.22 RubiksNub
 5.71 masteranders1
 5.93 James Ludlow
 6.11 theanonymouscuber
 6.15 Xishem
 6.96 Jakube
 6.99 dimwmuni
 7.23 AvGalen
 7.40 thatkid
 7.84 tozies24
 7.85 MrIndianTeen
 8.00 Zane_C
 8.09 Mike Hughey
 8.19 Gredore
 8.57 Hershey
 8.71 MaeLSTRoM
 10.56 FasterMaster
 12.19 Georgeanderre
 15.23 Cubenovice
 17.44 Chalala
 20.82 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(47)

 9.05 SimonWestlund
 9.20 Yes, We Can!
 10.37 amostay2004
 10.49 nccube
 11.24 yoinneroid
 11.52 Jaysammey777
 11.82 theanonymouscuber
 12.12 deathbypapercutz
 13.24 Puzzle
 13.59 Evan Liu
 13.72 Kian
 14.82 squilliams
 15.27 pwnAge
 15.67 dimwmuni
 16.00 Zane_C
 16.80 bluecloe45
 16.89 AustinReed
 17.20 emolover
 17.34 Alan Chang
 17.55 Keroma12
 17.56 RubiksNub
 17.90 5BLD
 18.37 Jakube
 18.42 mande
 18.50 masteranders1
 18.61 MrIndianTeen
 18.99 James Ludlow
 19.08 Xishem
 19.96 EdgeRebirth
 20.38 Brest
 21.20 AvGalen
 22.12 tozies24
 22.26 MaeLSTRoM
 22.52 y235
 23.65 cookieyo145
 23.68 Mike Hughey
 26.91 reyrey
 27.48 Georgeanderre
 27.80 thatkid
 28.16 ardi4nto
 29.08 jrb
 31.32 Chalala
 39.72 Cubenovice
 40.95 icuber
 42.92 FasterMaster
 45.78 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(26)

 47.87 SimonWestlund
 51.48 yoinneroid
 55.22 Evan Liu
 58.76 amostay2004
 1:00.44 deathbypapercutz
 1:00.52 Jaysammey777
 1:01.47 Kian
 1:05.46 Zane_C
 1:12.90 James Ludlow
 1:15.91 AustinReed
 1:17.16 AvGalen
 1:19.96 dimwmuni
 1:20.86 masteranders1
 1:26.79 Jakube
 1:29.65 theanonymouscuber
 1:30.36 Xishem
 1:30.86 Mike Hughey
 1:43.56 MaeLSTRoM
 1:54.94 Brest
 1:55.05 thatkid
 2:02.95 tozies24
 2:06.47 Georgeanderre
 2:08.48 ardi4nto
 2:30.54 Chalala
 2:52.62 MatsBergsten
 2:54.60 RubiksNub
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:28.55 Yes, We Can!
 1:29.22 SimonWestlund
 1:55.40 nccube
 1:56.32 Keroma12
 1:59.65 yoinneroid
 2:02.81 AvGalen
 2:10.31 James Ludlow
 2:13.93 dimwmuni
 2:14.95 Jaysammey777
 2:26.36 emolover
 2:34.83 Evan Liu
 2:37.59 Jakube
 2:44.93 AustinReed
 2:47.90 Zane_C
 2:50.86 Mike Hughey
 3:28.39 MaeLSTRoM
 3:40.34 Hershey
 4:05.47 tozies24
 4:36.51 Xishem
 4:37.56 thatkid
 7:00.24 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:46.92 SimonWestlund
 3:39.50 Keroma12
 3:44.98 James Ludlow
 4:04.33 AvGalen
 4:38.03 dimwmuni
 4:47.87 Jaysammey777
 5:29.10 Jakube
 5:34.71 Evan Liu
 5:36.23 Mike Hughey
 5:46.60 okayama
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:43.99 SimonWestlund
 5:59.01 James Ludlow
 6:07.08 AvGalen
 7:41.33 Jakube
 7:54.02 Georgeanderre
 7:55.94 Mike Hughey
 8:19.95 Jaysammey777
 8:40.35 okayama
 9:13.81 tozies24
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 17.18 SimonWestlund
 19.74 deathbypapercutz
 20.42 Jaysammey777
 20.75 Yes, We Can!
 22.37 amostay2004
 22.41 yoinneroid
 23.16 nccube
 27.77 Zane_C
 28.29 Hershey
 29.16 dimwmuni
 29.40 Evan Liu
 31.55 theanonymouscuber
 33.63 bluecloe45
 35.31 Xishem
 37.66 MrIndianTeen
 38.39 pwnAge
 38.59 AvGalen
 39.10 squilliams
 40.04 RubiksNub
 40.68 masteranders1
 42.08 Jakube
 42.58 mande
 45.10 James Ludlow
 48.30 Mike Hughey
 48.97 y235
 54.09 MaeLSTRoM
 57.29 thatkid
 1:00.14 reyrey
 1:02.83 AustinReed
 1:05.06 Georgeanderre
 1:24.88 Chalala
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 47.76 Henrik
 1:07.44 SimonWestlund
 1:52.98 KryuzbanDmitry
 2:19.30 Mike Hughey
 2:34.59 Jakube
 3:08.88 Jaysammey777
 7:32.44 James Ludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 7.77 RCTACameron
 7.95 SimonWestlund
 11.82 Evan Liu
 16.47 Zane_C
 20.59 Mike Hughey
 26.76 MaeLSTRoM
 28.99 Jakube
 37.28 AvGalen
 38.22 Xishem
 47.21 MatsBergsten
 50.88 dimwmuni
 54.83 AustinReed
 2:04.75 thatkid
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 43.79 amostay2004
 1:14.76 SimonWestlund
 1:26.13 cmhardw
 1:56.53 MatsBergsten
 1:59.26 Micael
 2:06.63 Mike Hughey
 2:45.75 okayama
 2:56.03 mande
 3:04.23 AustinReed
 3:34.16 dimwmuni
 4:08.63 AvGalen
 4:51.04 Xishem
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF thatkid
 DNF Rebecca Hughey
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 6:32.68 Zane_C
 6:34.61 Mike Hughey
 7:51.70 SimonWestlund
10:04.17 MatsBergsten
10:06.49 Jakube
17:59.69 okayama
37:30.88 Xishem
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF amostay2004
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

14:30.00 Mike Hughey
15:50.98 Zane_C
28:06.54 Jakube
 1:2:43 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SimonWestlund
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

40:20.07 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

46:26.36 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

13/13 (58:25)  MrMoney
12/14 (56:32)  Micael
8/11 (54:58)  Mike Hughey
6/8 (46:00)  MatsBergsten
3/4 (12:11)  SimonWestlund
4/6 (40:20)  Jakube
1/2 ( 8:28)  Xishem
0/2 (13:37)  thatkid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 53.11 Jaysammey777
 1:12.03 Evan Liu
 1:17.20 Mike Hughey
 1:18.71 James Ludlow
 1:24.40 Jakube
 1:28.61 MaeLSTRoM
 1:36.95 Xishem
 DNF AvGalen
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:04.43 SimonWestlund
 1:05.83 yoinneroid
 1:23.36 Jaysammey777
 1:23.95 Evan Liu
 1:36.88 dimwmuni
 1:39.33 theanonymouscuber
 1:48.80 James Ludlow
 1:49.45 Zane_C
 1:51.82 Jakube
 1:56.88 AvGalen
 1:57.33 masteranders1
 1:57.83 Xishem
 2:16.52 Mike Hughey
 2:22.47 MaeLSTRoM
 2:29.28 tozies24
 2:33.27 thatkid
 2:38.60 Georgeanderre
 3:17.11 Chalala
 3:57.59 RubiksNub
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:31.66 SimonWestlund
 2:39.87 yoinneroid
 3:40.28 Jaysammey777
 3:52.80 dimwmuni
 3:55.13 James Ludlow
 4:10.55 Zane_C
 4:15.48 Evan Liu
 4:19.05 AvGalen
 4:51.17 Jakube
 5:26.78 Mike Hughey
 5:36.00 AustinReed
 6:03.13 MaeLSTRoM
 6:55.67 tozies24
 7:12.76 thatkid
 7:57.37 Xishem
*Magic*(11)

 1.29 Evan Liu
 1.30 Jaysammey777
 1.37 nccube
 1.47 AustinReed
 1.72 ardi4nto
 1.96 thatkid
 2.08 MaeLSTRoM
 2.16 AvGalen
 2.35 James Ludlow
 2.70 dimwmuni
 10.16 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.62 Evan Liu
 2.63 James Ludlow
 3.59 ardi4nto
 3.93 Mike Hughey
 4.47 Jaysammey777
 4.50 AvGalen
*Skewb*(7)

 7.20 Sa967St
 7.47 MaeLSTRoM
 10.99 Jaysammey777
 19.43 Georgeanderre
 19.57 Mike Hughey
 23.86 Xishem
 32.06 James Ludlow
*Clock*(11)

 9.19 SimonWestlund
 11.07 nccube
 13.50 Evan Liu
 14.33 Jaysammey777
 15.42 James Ludlow
 16.38 Mike Hughey
 17.33 AvGalen
 19.21 Brest
 21.74 emolover
 24.30 ardi4nto
 34.85 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.26 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.31 Puzzle
 5.12 SimonWestlund
 6.00 Jaysammey777
 6.65 nccube
 7.55 Evan Liu
 8.50 AustinReed
 8.92 squilliams
 12.88 dimwmuni
 12.98 AvGalen
 13.11 Zane_C
 13.32 Mike Hughey
 13.79 jrb
 14.08 MaeLSTRoM
 14.40 Jakube
 15.66 Chalala
 16.10 James Ludlow
 16.30 Georgeanderre
 22.09 RubiksNub
*Megaminx*(9)

 49.32 SimonWestlund
 1:12.76 Jaysammey777
 1:16.98 dimwmuni
 1:58.71 Evan Liu
 2:04.85 MaeLSTRoM
 2:17.06 James Ludlow
 3:14.21 Mike Hughey
 3:15.74 AvGalen
 4:24.23 Georgeanderre
*Square-1*(11)

 18.58 SimonWestlund
 36.03 Evan Liu
 37.71 Mike Hughey
 44.37 AustinReed
 50.62 Xishem
 52.51 Jaysammey777
 1:01.24 AvGalen
 1:11.24 James Ludlow
 1:14.47 MaeLSTRoM
 1:30.86 okayama
 1:51.50 Jakube
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(19)

23 guusrs
23 irontwig
26 kinch2002
27 okayama
28 Brest
30 RCTACameron
31 Cubenovice
34 Evan Liu
35 Mike Hughey
40 Jakube
41 Sa967St
46 MaeLSTRoM
48 Georgeanderre
49 pwnAge
50 James Ludlow
56 Hershey
56 emolover
DNF  Jaysammey777
DNF  Attila

*Contest results*

383 SimonWestlund
309 Jaysammey777
306 Mike Hughey
291 Evan Liu
245 Jakube
229 James Ludlow
213 AvGalen
208 dimwmuni
199 Zane_C
193 yoinneroid
174 nccube
171 AustinReed
159 Xishem
157 MaeLSTRoM
140 Yes, We Can!
136 amostay2004
120 theanonymouscuber
119 MatsBergsten
103 deathbypapercutz
101 pwnAge
95 emolover
93 masteranders1
90 Puzzle
90 thatkid
88 Kian
88 bluecloe45
87 okayama
82 Georgeanderre
81 RubiksNub
74 RCTACameron
73 tozies24
71 squilliams
69 Keroma12
64 Brest
60 Hershey
59 MrIndianTeen
56 mande
56 Micael
37 MrMoney
36 ardi4nto
36 Cubenovice
35 Chalala
32 Alan Chang
32 cmhardw
30 KryuzbanDmitry
29 5BLD
29 irontwig
29 guusrs
28 y235
27 Sa967St
27 kinch2002
22 EdgeRebirth
22 reyrey
19 jrb
16 cookieyo145
13 FasterMaster
12 Attila
11 Henrik
10 Gredore
7 icuber
1 Rebecca Hughey


----------



## emolover (May 22, 2011)

You forgot me again, it was in 5x5.

Here's what I had

5x5 - 2:26.35 
2:28.73, 2:22.12, 2:25.35, 2:24.99, 2:59.92
Good thing that last one didn't count!


----------



## okayama (May 22, 2011)

Could you please add my (newly added) record of 5x5x5 Blindfolded? (post here)
Sorry for my late submission.


----------



## reyrey (May 24, 2011)

You forgot my 3x3



reyrey said:


> 3x3x3:
> 
> 29.68 (Solve crapped out, can't explain), (24.40) (G Perm), 26.12, (34.51) (Haven't gotten a solve that's over 30 in a few weeks...), 24.94 (G Perm) > 26.91 (Above my usual avg)
> 
> ...


----------



## Brest (May 24, 2011)

irontwig said:


> FMC: 23 moves
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow! I didn't notice this until the results were posted. Congrats on the new PB, that's sweet. :tu


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 25, 2011)

reyrey said:


> You forgot my 3x3


 
Now it is added. The most common reason for missing results is if an
event is given but no results. In this case you have a line with 2x2x2. 
The program somehow gobbles the 3x3x3 results up while searching for
the results for 2x2x2. I just removed the line with 2x2x2 and then it 
works fine.

You are not alone in this, it is very common to write events with no
results for them. If I don't really understand why one does this (I cannot
think one need to remind oneself that those events does exist so you
don't just forget to do them) I can only urge competitors to edit your
post when you are done and remove events that you have not actually
competed in.


----------



## AvGalen (May 27, 2011)

Forgot to post these: 
*2x2x2: *8.11 7.00 (6.06) (8.21) 6.58 = *7.23*
*3x3x3: *(18.68) (25.66) 20.71 21.58 21.30 = *21.20*
*4x4x4: *1:24.28 (1:34.27) (58.46) 1:18.91 1:08.30 = *1:17.16*
*5x5x5: *2:02.13 2:05.31 (2:06.90) (1:56.59) 2:01.00 = *2:02.81*
*6x6x6: *(3:56.83) 4:04.61 3:57.69 (4:25.65) 4:10.69 = *4:04.33*
*7x7x7: *(6:49.45) (6:01.96) 6:14.80 6:02.63 6:03.80 = *6:07.08*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:25.91 1:36.96 (37.28) = *37.28*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF (4:08.63) = *4:08.63*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(42.94) 36.16 39.47 40.15 (29.41) = *38.59*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:05.69 (DNF) (1:00.22) 1:10.18 DNF = *DNF* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:56.88) = *1:56.88*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(4:19.05) = *4:19.05*
*Magic: *(1.61) (2.91) 2.50 1.94 2.03 = *2.16*
*Master Magic: *4.75 (4.05) 4.22 (5.58) 4.52 = *4.50*
*Clock: *(21.47) 18.90 (14.78) 17.38 15.72 = *17.33*
*MegaMinx: *4:11.38 2:54.90 3:05.86 3:33.08 3:08.28 = *3:15.74*
*Pyraminx: *11.09 13.11 14.75 (16.80) (10.77) = *12.98*
*Square-1: *1:08.65 (1:08.80) (39.65) 55.31 59.77 = *1:01.24*


----------

